# Tennis Elbow?



## HTWannabee (Jan 19, 2007)

I have tennis elbow and not even a tennis player! It keeps reoccurring and this time I KNOW I did not so something stupid. It just came back out of the blue. The cortisone shots did wonders but is there anything natural I can do? I just do not want to face PT and needles again if I can avoid it. It seems to happen aver 6 months or so. Fine for a whiole then back again. :flame: Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll be watching to see what kind of answers you get. I've had it now for about a year, and I know I need to go to the Dr about it, but I haven't talked myself into it yet.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This may be completely unrelated to your situation, but I'll share it on the chance it might help.
I was having severe pain in my right elbow. Doc said it was tennis elbow. I won't take shots, and I'm not an athelete. I looked around to see what might be causing the problem (it'd get better then come back). 

First I got a new mouse pad with the wrist pad, thinking I might be straining that arm. No effect except easing the wrist pain.

Then I just happened to change the furniture around in my computer space so I could prop my foot up after I had sprained my ankle. This had me sitting sideways to my desk and by consequence I was resting my forearm on the desk also. The elbow pain went away before the sprained ankle healed.

Going on this discovery, I also made sure my arm was supported in sleep. My dh hogs the bed and sometimes I wake to find my elbow suspended over the edge. I got a small squishy pillow to tuck under my elbow for support. 

I've not had anymore problems with tennis elbow - I do loose the pillow when I sleep sometimes, anyone know how to fix that?  

Halo


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

HaloHead said:


> This may be completely unrelated to your situation, but I'll share it on the chance it might help.
> I was having severe pain in my right elbow. Doc said it was tennis elbow. I won't take shots, and I'm not an athelete. I looked around to see what might be causing the problem (it'd get better then come back).
> 
> First I got a new mouse pad with the wrist pad, thinking I might be straining that arm. No effect except easing the wrist pain.
> ...


Velcro straps.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

HTW - Oh, I feel (well, maybe felt) your pain! 

I suffered with tennis elbow for months and months! It was so painful that I couldn't lift the Dunkin Donuts cup out of my truck cupholder... Now that's bad! LOL. 

Seriously, though, two things did work for me. I used a tennis elbow strap thing every day. It puts pressure on the flexor brevis (????) tendon, and voila, no pain! Wallyworld and most drugstores carry them. "Aircast" is a great brand - theirs has a small air bladder that seemed to work the best for me. Have you used one yet? I also used castor oil applied to a washcloth and wrapped my whole elbow with a heat pad. Twenty minutes a day. (Edgar Cayce remedy) It also helped quite a bit. 

Unfortunately, I ended up having surgery. (Skipped right over the cortisone thing...Eew) The pain was just too great. But the plus side is that three years later, I am pain free and can do anything with my arm. 

Hope this helps, and good luck! 


Deaconjim... Sheesh! Between your achilles and elbow, I think you need a vacation!


----------



## UP HUNTER 1967 (Apr 4, 2007)

I had this same problem for 3 yrs was on workmans comp co-worker dropped his half of a 1200lb mold and wam pain well went to specialists had all the cortizone I could have didn't help nerve damage and all they wanted surgery cost of 17,000 well finally settled after they gave my job away. suffered 1 more yr checked out accupunter it worked after a few treatments never had it again good luck it hurts and no one believes you how much


----------

